# Ungültiger Bezeichner VBA



## MalakEkan (18. Mrz 2007)

Also ich habe da ein Problem. 

und zwar bekomme ich bei folgendem Code


```
Sub test()
Dim strText As String
Set fs = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set a = fs.OpenTextFile("c:\test.txt")
Set dbs = CurrentDb
strText = a.readline

While (a.Line < 3)
    
    If strText.startsWith("hallo") Then
       
        DoCmd.RunSQL ("INSERT INTO test(test) VALUES ('" & strText & "');")
        a.readline
        End If
         
Wend
End Sub
```

den Fehler



> Fehler beim Compilieren:
> 
> Ungültiger Bezeichner



Kann mir da vielleicht jemand sagen wieso? 

Ich muss gestehen. ich kenne mich kein bisschen mit VBA aus.


----------



## The_S (19. Mrz 2007)

Tjoa, wir auch eher weniger, da wir hier ein Java-Forum sind  .

Ich verweise dich mal auf http://forum.coding-community.net . Da sollte es ein paar Leute geben, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## MalakEkan (19. Mrz 2007)

Hmm danke. Aber so wirklich was hat das mir nun auch nicht geholfen. Sonst jemand eine Idee?


----------



## trmx (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo

Welche Version bzw. in welchem Programm (Access, Excell,... ) verwendest du VBA?
Ich programmiere in Access VBA (6.0) und kenne die Methode "startsWith" vom String nicht.
Der String in VBA ist ja ein primitiver Datentyp und kein Objekt. Darum meckert der Interpreter
bei deinem Code. Für Stringoperationen gibt es eine menge Methoden in VBA

Schreibe statt:

```
If strText.startsWith("hallo") Then
```

folgendes:

```
If Left$(strText, 5) = "hallo" Then
```

Sollte nun klappen


----------



## thE_29 (19. Mrz 2007)

@Threaderöffner: Zeilennummer spuckt der nicht aus?

@Hobbit: auch wenn sich diese Seite "coding community" "schimpf" so ist es primär ne Java Seite!

Man hat zwar einen .net Bereich eingeführt, aber den gabs am Anfang auch nicht und C/C++ auf ein Subforum zu beschränken ist eher lächerlich..

So wird das nie eine "code community", aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte..


----------



## The_S (19. Mrz 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Threaderöffner: Zeilennummer spuckt der nicht aus?



Hat VBA noch nie gemacht :? . Man könnte aber mal den Debugger mitlaufen lassen!



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Hobbit: auch wenn sich diese Seite "coding community" "schimpf" so ist es primär ne Java Seite!
> 
> Man hat zwar einen .net Bereich eingeführt, aber den gabs am Anfang auch nicht und C/C++ auf ein Subforum zu beschränken ist eher lächerlich..
> 
> So wird das nie eine "code community", aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte..



Ansichtssache  . Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass es da eins, zwei Leute gibt, die sich mit sowas gut auskennen.


----------



## trmx (19. Mrz 2007)

In vba gibt es keine zeilennummern - kann man im Editor nicht einmal einblenden.
Seine Fehlermeldung ist aber im Code vom 1. Post bei Zeile 10


----------



## MalakEkan (19. Mrz 2007)

Vielen dank trmx hat geklappt


----------



## thE_29 (26. Mrz 2007)

@Hobbit: Es geht nicht darum ob dort Leute im Forum sind die sich auskennen oder nicht, es geht darum das dir kein VBA oder C++ oder Typ das Board weiterempfehlen wird wenn der Hauptbereich trotzdem Java bleibt und ist!

Alleine schon wenn die Aufteilung kaum was her gibt, wird der kaum zu dem board gehen!

Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber die Umsetzung dafür..


----------



## Jango (26. Mrz 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Hobbit: Es geht nicht darum ob dort Leute im Forum sind die sich auskennen oder nicht, es geht darum das dir kein VBA oder C++ oder Typ das Board weiterempfehlen wird wenn der* Hauptbereich trotzdem Java bleibt und ist!*
> 
> Alleine schon wenn die Aufteilung kaum was her gibt, wird der kaum zu dem board gehen!
> 
> Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber die Umsetzung dafür..



Jetzt muss ich mal blöde fragen, the_29. Woraus schließt du, dass Java dort den Hauptbereich ausmacht? So wie ich das sehe, nimmt die Sparte "Java" doch eher einen gleichberechtigten Platz ein, oder? 
Hast du auch auf den richtigen Link geklickt?   :wink:

Und - @MalakEkan:



			
				MalakEkan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm danke. Aber so wirklich was hat das mir nun auch nicht geholfen. Sonst jemand eine Idee?



Wie auch! Hast ja noch nicht mal ne Frage rein gepostet.  ???:L Gedankenleser haben wir dort noch nicht, aber wir arbeiten dran...  :roll:


----------



## thE_29 (26. Mrz 2007)

Genau es nimmt gleich viel ein....

Wo bitte? Java hat 4 Subforen (alleine das ist schon wenig für Java..), C# + .net Sprachen haben 5 (eine Mehr.. woohooo - dafür das die .net Welt mehrere Sprachen bietet..)

C/C++ hat gleich ein Subforum, weil das ist ja sowieso alles gleich.. (1. C != C++ da sind Welten, 2. WinApi, 3. Borland C, etc..)

VBA (altes) gibts anscheinend auch nirgends.. Delphi wird auch von vielen genutzt (oder fällt das unter andere Sprachen?!) 

Und den .net Bereich gabs am Anfang auch nicht  Das war auch nur 1 Subforum, was man aber verbessert hat!

Desweiteren warum gibts ein Subforum Betriebsysteme?! Das hat einfach im entferntesten net wirklich was mit "Coding" zum tun..

Und SQL Query (also SQL) als Programmiersprache für Datenbanken zu nennen ist auch irgendwie komisch (PL/SQL ist das).

Wie gesagt, von der Idee her net schlecht, von der Umsetzung aber sehr.. Eine "coding" Community mit den paar Unterscheidungen (wo halt die meisten für Java sind) ist zu wenig!
Wenn das einer sieht, was sich ein bisi auskennt, wird er dort sicher net weitersuchen.. Da sucht er sich lieber ein spezifisches Forum für die jeweilige Programmiersprache aus und nicht so ein "ich möchte gern alles sein - bin es aber nicht" Forum! 
(Achja ich will die Seite ja net niedermachen oder so :bae:, aber wenn man sich schon so nennt und da ein paar "Ergeizige" Leute dahinter stehen, sollte sich was besseres draus machen lassn, aber so ist es wieder mal eines der unzähligen Foren die die Welt....)


----------



## Jango (26. Mrz 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und SQL Query (also SQL) als Programmiersprache für Datenbanken zu nennen ist auch irgendwie komisch (PL/SQL ist das).



 PL/SQL ist nicht die Programmiersprache für SQL sondern für Oracle  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (26. Mrz 2007)

Jo, das weiß ich auch, nur ist mir keine andere Sprache eingefallen die man als "programmiersprache für SQL" nennen könnte 

Das sind die gleichen die auch "html programmierern"


----------

